# 2020 328Rl



## cascadia (Sep 15, 2019)

We love it! A couple of minor negatives. Bathroom sink area us tight but doable. The one thing that I intend to change out right away is the entertainment center. Jensen... Really?? Crappy entertainment center. We'll replace the TV easy enough but the stereo/DVD component, any ideas? We are also going to replace the platform for the king bed. We have a queen mattress and my legs are black and blue from hitting the board jutting out. So, a couple of modifications and it'll be perfect!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Congrats and Welcome!!!


----------

